# June 6, 1944



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I think about these men often, I think about how life could have been different. I take great pride in knowing these were Americans. I’m grateful for the allied forces that stood with them. I try my best to teach my kids about patriots like this. Sometimes it’s hard to hold back at least a few tears when I see the American flag raised high! 

God bless America.
I’m thankful for the greatest generation and their fighting spirit! I’m grateful for those who have or are currently serving since.!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Goose. It’s good to be reminded of the very real struggles.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't realize today was the anniversary. Thanks for the reminder. What an amazing generation.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I can't imagine what those moments were like for our soldiers. I'm grateful for their sacrifice and hope no American has to experience a world war like that ever again.

When my grandmother died we finally got to see photos of my grandfather in the Pacific amphitheatre. He was Army Corp of Engineers but only talked about it with his fellow survivors or about prepping for trips to reunions they held for each other. What still strikes me, actually haunts me, is how young he and they were. There aren't many things like a family photo to give such visceral perspective.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

A lot of good men gave their lives for our country during that battle. 
We need to always need to remember their sacrifice.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I looked up this video after goosefreaks reminder and watched it with my 19 year old. He's the same age as many of these boys would have been. The words of President Roosevelt's prayer are stirring and poetic.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Every conflict has its own kind of misery! WW-I, WW-II, Korea, Vietnam, Desert Storm, and present time ongoing conflicts. The only thing that remains the same and never changes, is the life sacrificed by those brave Men and Women. May we all remember their sacrifice and prey for world piece! 


I feel we need to remember the solders that have come home and deal with PTSD and left behind a part of their body's and souls.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> I looked up this video after goosefreaks reminder and watched it with my 19 year old. He's the same age as many of these boys would have been. The words of President Roosevelt's prayer are stirring and poetic.


WOW!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had uncles who fought in WWI, WWII, and Korea along with my dad who was in WWII. I have friends who have fought in every police action/war or whatever you want to call it since. While I can't say much about my dad or uncles I can say that most that have come back come back a very changed person. 

I like watching a lot of the shows on the fighting in the Pacific, and European Theater during WWII. It is amazing at what these young Americans did at that time. They left everything that was known to them to be thrust into these battles with most of them knowing that they had a greater than 50% of not living to come home. 

I don't think that any of us here on the forum except for those who have experienced it themselves have any idea of what it was like for them. 

I tip my hat to any and all Veterans. But on days like today when most don't realize just what the day is it makes me wonder what would happen if we had to do it again.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I can say that most that have come back come back a very changed person.

I have to agree 100%. Both of my brothers served in Vietnam. One in the Navy and the other a Marine. They both were fortunate to live through the fight in Vietnam but I know that a part of them was killed from the action they witnessed. They kept to themselves, and didn't talk about it. But I could tell something wasn't the same.

I was only 12 when they came home and I remember seeing them struggle with the conflict inside themselves and the world as they began a new chapter in life.

They both are at peace now, and I miss them dearly! The hunting camps just aren't the same without them and there sense of humor. "Love ya Bros"!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been thinking lately about all that is going on in our country at this moment, and what these brave men would think about that. I dare say those hurling bats, rocks, concrete, feces, urine soaked shirts, bottles, Molotov ****tails at police would never in any circumstance do what these men did. 

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I get super choked up about WWI/WWII and what those brave men went through (not to diminish other wars of course).

One video I watch quite often is of the Kamikaze battles in the pacific. Its stunning what these brave men went through, and at often times. I cant imagine the terror they felt as brave Japanese pilots gave their lives trying to land those bombs. All the while, deck crews trying to clear debris so our pilots can land and refuel.






The terror shown at the 2:12 mark is stunning. Look at the water turned to a froth from the bullet misses, as the men see their death coming at them... knowing, hoping that just 1 bullet hitting its mark could save their lives.

This stuff should be mandatory viewing in schools today.

-DallanC


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

I agree that teaching of this should be mandatory in school. My kids are probably tired of hearing it but I share with them often that one of my biggest concerns is that in our prosperity we are settling into an attitude of entitlement. That ease, comfort, and prosperity is owed to us, regardless of what we do. Our freedoms and comforts are available to us because of the tremendous sacrifice of so many that gave up not only comforts and opportunity, but literally their lives. I need to be reminded too. My goals as a father Is to instill in my kids a great respect for those that made such a sacrifice as well as foster the understanding that they are owed nothing, but have a responsibility to work and care for themselves and then use their prosperity to serve and help others that may not be as fortunate. Thank you all for the reminder.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

As my grandson is fond of telling me "thanks for going before so we can come behind".

Yes they were the greatest generation. But many generations followed in their footsteps.

To all those that served and will serve in the future, thank you. And there is nothing greater than the sacrifice of those who gave their lives.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

At basic training the army doctor gave my dad a tooth infection that put him in the hospital for a week, that resulted in my dad landing in Normandy France on Utah beach 6 days after D-day, one of the things he said the most was that they hiked them 5 miles to go 2 so that they wouldn't see the guys that were still on the beach from that day.

That infection ended up causing him to have a full set of dentures in his 20's but he never had to shoot anyone and he was never involved with a heavy fighting situation while spending 2 years in France, Belgium and Germany.

He ended up as a truck driver delivering supplies and ammunition throughout the war. He was involved in the Red Ball Express and the White Ball Express and was involved in the Battle of the Bulge.

He did however meet his future wife and my mother in a small German town that they occupied.

He died 3 years and 6 days ago at the age of 93.


----------

